# Cemetery's gates to close overnight



## Caz

Not sure I'd have wanted to try here, it's not on the POIs, but Maesgwastad Cemetery in Welshpool, Powys will have its gates closed overnight from 3rd January.

The Council have been left with no option because there has been an issue with overnight parking at the cemetery which has had an impact on funerals. They have had incidents where motorhome-type vehicles have parked within the cemetery for several days.


----------



## delicagirl

how disrespectful


----------



## The laird

Disgusting,disrespectful lowlife scum IMHO.shame on them!


----------



## Asterix

At least the neighbours won't be running gennies.☺


----------



## sasquatch

Probably Travellers New Age or the other sort who claim to be a minority in stolen or cloned vehicles!


----------



## Robmac

We had a large expensive motorhome filling up with water at our local cemetery, whilst visitors queued behind him to fill their watering cans.

Arrogant as you like!


----------



## n brown

some people are amazingly rude- whether it's a total lack of empathy or a general sense of entitlement i don't know. but they need pulling up


----------



## jeanette

That is so disrespectful should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

It's not a place I'd like to stopover at, but ... I don't see anything wrong with it, especially if it's only for one night, fair enough staying longer is a bit crass.


----------



## Steve121

Just as disrespectful are the driving instructors who use the grounds of Luton crematorium for driving lessons.


----------



## jagmanx

*Presumably*

To stop corpses escaping at night !

Seriously though 
Not appropriate for MH to stopover (unless for 1 night and they move by 8am... No chance))


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

jagmanx said:


> To stop corpses escaping at night !
> 
> Seriously though
> Not appropriate for MH to stopover (unless for 1 night and they move by 8am... No chance))



Probably tying to keep the nesting zombies in one place. 

I'm beginning to feel like a bit of a freak because I honestly don't see any problem with this.  I can understand why some folks would consider it disrespectful,  I just don't. 

In actual fact the location where I do most of my minor repairs and my conversion is the car park for a country church and graveyard. I never leave any mess, I pick up litter left by others and I even sweep the gravel to hide any sawdust. If visitors arrive I immediately turn off my radio (if it is on) and I even did a repair to one of the outbuildings (the door was hanging off its hinges) which houses the propane bottles for the church heating.

But no, it's not a place I'd _choose_ for a stopover,  I'd find it a bit creepy.


----------



## clf86ha

If it was with permission like the post above whilst doing free repairs for the church and parked out of sight and away from visitors, then that's fair enough, but  for overnighting otherwise, then No, I'd find it utterly disrespectful.
I wouldn't even enter with my motorhome to fill my fresh water tank, if I was that desperate for water, then i'd walk in with a small container and fill that, even if that meant a few trips.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

clf86ha said:


> If it was with permission like the post above whilst doing free repairs for the church and parked out of sight and away from visitors, then that's fair enough, but  for overnighting otherwise, then No, I'd find it utterly disrespectful.
> I wouldn't even enter with my motorhome to fill my fresh water tank, if I was that desperate for water, then i'd walk in with a small container and fill that, even if that meant a few trips.



I wholeheartedly agree on the water thing ... This particular church doesn't have an available tap but there is a loch very close by,  most of the litter is left by fisherpersons and canvas campers.


----------



## Deleted member 53880

i also park up and do repairs at nice spots.the last time we had the van up on stands whilst changing the clutch and gearbox.
mostly the passersby either take no notice or are interested in what we are up to,quite a few say that they wish they could get a van etc,i have never had anything said about what i was doing was wrong,,but what i always do wherever i am is to leave the place with less mess than when i arrived.wether it was there before i turned up it doesnt matter,it takes 10 mins and a binbag to do a quick pickup,sort of a thankyou gesture.the regular visitors to an area notice this and i am sure it helps with p.r
all the best,jan


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

janner said:


> i also park up and do repairs at nice spots.the last time we had the van up on stands whilst changing the clutch and gearbox.
> mostly the passersby either take no notice or are interested in what we are up to,quite a few say that they wish they could get a van etc,i have never had anything said about what i was doing was wrong,,but what i always do wherever i am is to leave the place with less mess than when i arrived.wether it was there before i turned up it doesnt matter,it takes 10 mins and a binbag to do a quick pickup,sort of a thankyou gesture.the regular visitors to an area notice this and i am sure it helps with p.r
> all the best,jan



I'd never undertake as big a job as a clutch in the wild but have done calipers and disks.

You hit the nail on the head about passers by chatting which is the number one reason I go where I do ... This way I can get on with my work without friendly or "helpful" neighbours giving me the benefit of their advice which means I need to stop work and chat until they bugger off.  With the exception of a youngish lad who works with the council (they pop in to empty the bins and often have lunch break) he will come over and chat away like nobody's business.  He loves wee dug and has been following my conversions ... it's fairly obvious that he has learning difficulties or is possibly an Asperger sufferer but apart from him I have little patience with the "helpful" hooray Henry's that happen along.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Probably tying to keep the nesting zombies in one place.
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a bit of a freak because I honestly don't see any problem with this.  I can understand why some folks would consider it disrespectful,  I just don't.
> 
> In actual fact the location where I do most of my minor repairs and my conversion is the car park for a country church and graveyard. I never leave any mess, I pick up litter left by others and I even sweep the gravel to hide any sawdust. If visitors arrive I immediately turn off my radio (if it is on) and I even did a repair to one of the outbuildings (the door was hanging off its hinges) which houses the propane bottles for the church heating.
> 
> But no, it's not a place I'd _choose_ for a stopover,  I'd find it a bit creepy.




OI YOU LOT !!.   GET OUT MY YARD !.


Seriously, 
Our chosen way of life is getting Harder & Harder as it is without 'Thoughtless' people bringing the spot light of Bad press on to us as well, Its SO BLXXDY annoying isn't it.
A Church Yard use to be a good source of a tap to fill a container or two of water..i still use them regularly. I must say, I Haven't stayed the night at one yet though, Not that it would Freak me out, its just that I might see someone I knew.
I wish the words 'Responsible Wild Campers & Motorhomers' would used to differentiate those of us who are very conscious of Our Lifestyle choice, & at least TRY. Than painting us all with the same brush.


----------



## spigot

Auld Pharrrt said:


> It's not a place I'd like to frequent, but ... I don't see anything wrong with it, especially if it's only a one night stopover, fair enough staying longer is a bit crass.



If the Grim Reaper's got you.......you can stay as long as you like!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Nesting Zombie said:


> OI YOU LOT !!.   GET OUT MY YARD !.
> 
> 
> SerIously,
> Our chosen way of life is getting Harder & Harder as it is without 'Thoughtless' people bringing the spot light of Bad press on to us as well, Its SO BLXXDY annoying isn't it.
> A Church Yard use to be a good source of a tap to fill a container or two of water..i still use them regularly. I must say, I Haven't stayed the night at one yet though, Not that it would Freak me out, its just that I might see someone I knew.
> I wish the words 'Responsible Wild Campers & Motorhomers' would used to differentiate those of us who are very conscious of Our Lifestyle choice, & at least TRY. Than painting us all with the same brush.



I guess if looking at it from that point of view I can understand why it would be frowned upon, but  still don't see it as disrespectful.  Many people have a genuine interest in the history that can be seen upon the headstones, and I enjoy a wander around too. My daughter had me parked up outside the public swimming pool in Fort William during our summer wander as she spent a couple of hours in a cemetery across the road.  She has a lot of interest in old headstones.


----------



## alcam

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I guess if looking at it from that point of view I can understand why it would be frowned upon, but  still don't see it as disrespectful.  Many people have a genuine interest in the history that can be seen upon the headstones, and I enjoy a wander around too. My daughter had me parked up outside the public swimming pool in Fort William during our summer wander as* she spent a couple of hours in a cemetery across the road.  She has a lot of interest in old headstones*.



If you see her with a shovel run!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

spigot said:


> If the Grim Reaper's got you.......you can stay as long as you like!



Not me buddy, my ready brek for cannibals is getting launched into the watter at Toscaic Pier so far.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I guess if looking at it from that point of view I can understand why it would be frowned upon, but  still don't see it as disrespectful.  Many people have a genuine interest in the history that can be seen upon the headstones, and I enjoy a wander around too. My daughter had me parked up outside the public swimming pool in Fort William during our summer wander as she spent a couple of hours in a cemetery across the road.  She has a lot of interest in old headstones.



Oh yes, & I Agree,,,
I can remember going to a few Grave stones of interest to me in my Youth and producing a Wax crayon rubbing or two. Even now I Have & Still Do visit ALL sorts of historic Buildings, (Churches amongst them) spending HRS wandering around.
I Guess its just that by the very nature of our Lifestyle, Our Vehicles are MUCH more recognizable and therefore attract MUCH more interest & Sometimes criticisms than maybe an Astra parked a few bays away, Even if they are changing a Wheel or doing a repair at the time..its not fair, But I think its Fact.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oh yes, & I Agree,,,
> I can remember going to a few Grave stones of interest to me in my Youth and producing a Wax crayon rubbing or two. Even now I Have & Still Do visit ALL sorts of historic Buildings, (Churches amongst them) spending HRS wandering around.
> I Guess its just that by the very nature of our Lifestyle, Our Vehicles are MUCH more recognizable and therefore attract MUCH more interest & Sometimes criticisms than maybe an Astra parked a few bays away, Even if they are changing a Wheel or doing a repair at the time..its not fair, But I think its Fact.



Yes, as you say, most MH's are conspicuous by there very size, happily mine just looks like a bog standard SWB low roof Trafic.  I will say though, that the greatest majority of the general public would look upon a MH as being a bit of a status symbol which would/should speak volumes about the integrity of the people who belong to it. But of course, as in all walks of life, there is bound to be the odd bad penny who spoils that impression by their poor behaviour, but the chances are that the majority of the general public would assume ownership rather than the high number of rentals.  I'm inclined to believe that it is the rental contingent that cause most of the problems through sheer thoughtlessness.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Please don't take this personally, but have you considered that you maybe feel more strongly or are more sensitive about the general public's conception of motor homers as a result of being a full timer?

I know that from an early age I always have had the tendency to frown upon the bad behaviour of others who indulge in my chosen hobby/sport/vocation etc.

That particular bias of my own is why I deplore bad drivers, ill manners, and a whole lot of other pre-judgements that I mentally heap upon ignoramuses in all walks of life.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Please don't take this personally, but have you considered that you maybe feel more strongly or are more sensitive about the general public's conception of motor homers as a result of being a full timer?
> 
> I know that from an early age I always have had the tendency to frown upon the bad behaviour of others who indulge in my chosen hobby/sport/vocation etc.
> 
> That particular bias of my own is why I deplore bad drivers, ill manners, and a whole lot of other pre-judgements that I mentally heap upon ignoramouses in all walks of life.



YES, Absolutely I do, No question about it Matey.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Nesting Zombie said:


> YES, Absolutely I do, No question about it Matey.



We appear to be a couple of peas in a pod ... something I suspected for quite a while ... 

I have a bit of a strange quirk ... They say that first impressions are lasting impressions and I believe that to be true.   But I often find that, when I form the initial impression of someone being a bit "out of the box"  it often turns out that i have a lot in common with them and thay usually turn out to be people who are very similar to myself.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

Yep, With you on that.
Its a cherished 'Life Skill' I have too.  But i find it doesn't appear to work on women !


----------



## alcam

Auld Pharrrt said:


> We appear to be a couple of peas in a pod ... something I suspected for quite a while ...
> 
> I have a bit of a strange quirk ... They say that first impressions are lasting impressions and I believe that to be true.   But I often find that, when I form the initial impression of someone being a bit "out of the box"  it often turns out that i have a lot in common with them and thay usually turn out to be people who are very similar to myself.



Get a room !


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yep, With you on that.
> Its a cherished 'Life Skill' I have too.  But i find it doesn't appear to work on women !



Ditto ... they are mystical creatures.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

alcam said:


> Get a room !



Oi,
Nothing wrong with a bit of Bromance !


----------



## Ed on Toast

I wild camp regularly in a cemetery in Manchester, at the the cemetery keepers invitation. I do not think it is disrespectful, in the slightest. 

Obviously, I have prior permission and take care to leave, not a trace. I also do a little litter sweep , for rubbish that has been dropped by others, or simply blown there. 

I do hope this post does not cause offence to anyone but I do think there opportunities, to be taken.

A good example, at a recent Mini Meet at Botany Bay, on the last (official )day one of our members, lets call him 'Roger' picked up a bin bag to litter sweeps (none of the litter was from any Wild Camper, btw)  In no time, he was joined by many others and bags were filled, collected and disposed of.

Wild Camping then received  a very nice email and an invitation to return, anytime. 

What is the link ?

Well I will leave that for you all to ponder


----------



## mistericeman

Ed on Tour said:


> I wild camp regularly in a cemetery in Manchester, at the the cemetery keepers invitation. I do not think it is disrespectful, in the slightest.
> 
> Obviously, I have prior permission and take care to leave, not a trace. I also do a little litter sweep , for rubbish that has been dropped by others, or simply blown there.
> 
> I do hope this post does not cause offence to anyone but I do think there opportunities, to be taken.
> 
> A good example, at a recent Mini Meet at Botany Bay, on the last (official )day one of our members, lets call him 'Roger' picked up a bin bag to litter sweeps (none of the litter was from any Wild Camper, btw)  In no time, he was joined by many others and bags were filled, collected and disposed of.
> 
> Wild Camping then received  a very nice email and an invitation to return, anytime.
> 
> What is the link ?
> 
> Well I will leave that for you all to ponder



We always try to leave a camp cleaner than we find it.... we even have a litter picker thingy on board. 
what we collect is deposited in the first layby bin we find. 

seems like the least we can do in return for a free camping spot.


----------



## Nesting Zombie

Ed on Tour said:


> I wild camp regularly in a cemetery in Manchester, at the the cemetery keepers invitation. I do not think it is disrespectful, in the slightest.
> 
> Obviously, I have prior permission and take care to leave, not a trace. I also do a little litter sweep , for rubbish that has been dropped by others, or simply blown there.
> 
> I do hope this post does not cause offence to anyone but I do think there opportunities, to be taken.
> 
> A good example, at a recent Mini Meet at Botany Bay, on the last (official )day one of our members, lets call him 'Roger' picked up a bin bag to litter sweeps (none of the litter was from any Wild Camper, btw)  In no time, he was joined by many others and bags were filled, collected and disposed of.
> 
> Wild Camping then received  a very nice email and an invitation to return, anytime.
> 
> What is the link ?
> 
> Well I will leave that for you all to ponder



Hi ya,
I think the 'Disrespectful' Comment thingamajig that some made came about more in reference to the OVER use & Thinking its their personal Site by Staying for Days on end & all that entails as the OP suggests. lets assume its things like Someone Hogging or using the Water Tap for a while to Fill up the Tanks on the Motorhome, Filling up the Rubbish bins, Heaven knows about the disposal of Toilet waste & Whatever els.  Not so much for staying in a Cemetery or Church Yard occasionally or overnight. Could be wrong though.


----------



## n brown

graveyards are usually very peaceful places to spend a night, apart from the wildlife which makes their homes there, finding these places a good place to avoid humans . i imagine they'd be a good place to have a thermal imaging camera


----------



## Deleted member 53880

round where i live nothings left unlocked at night,it's also probably close to a mile before any parking can be had without cpz's.luckily i'm off down the a303 tomorrow,
seasons greetings,one and all.
jan


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Ed on Tour said:


> I wild camp regularly in a cemetery in Manchester, at the the cemetery keepers invitation. I do not think it is disrespectful, in the slightest.
> 
> Obviously, I have prior permission and take care to leave, not a trace. I also do a little litter sweep , for rubbish that has been dropped by others, or simply blown there.
> 
> I do hope this post does not cause offence to anyone but I do think there opportunities, to be taken.
> 
> A good example, at a recent Mini Meet at Botany Bay, on the last (official )day one of our members, lets call him 'Roger' picked up a bin bag to litter sweeps (none of the litter was from any Wild Camper, btw)  In no time, he was joined by many others and bags were filled, collected and disposed of.
> 
> Wild Camping then received  a very nice email and an invitation to return, anytime.
> 
> What is the link ?
> 
> Well I will leave that for you all to ponder



This is something that is regularly organised by geocachers ... it even has a logo, virtual badges (souvenirs) for those that join in and is called a CITO cache or meet ... CITO being an acronym for Cache In, Trash Out.  Usually organised by a local with the object of the exercise being a good tidy up of local woodland, ponds, canal bank, etc.  You name it and someone will have cleaned it as a CITO event and this goes on worldwide.


----------



## Robmac

You would have no chance of overnighting at our local cemetery. The local gypsies would see to that!

They feel VERY strongly about respect being shown for the dead, (as do I). They regularly kick out gangs of teenagers who congregate there at night.

One of them spoke to me when stuff was stolen from my sons grave. You do not want to know what he would have done to the thieves if he got hold of them.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Robmac said:


> You would have no chance of overnighting at our local cemetery. The local gypsies would see to that!
> 
> They feel VERY strongly about respect being shown for the dead, (as do I). They regularly kick out gangs of teenagers who congregate there at night.
> 
> One of them spoke to me when stuff was stolen from my sons grave. You do not want to know what he would have done to the thieves if he got hold of them.



I just don't consider it dis-respectful to wander through the stones soaking up the obvious love and sentiment that people held for their loved ones and chose to share these sentiments through the inscriptions and sometimes ornate memorial.  Personally I find this usually results in a wonderfully fulfilling sense of peace and tranquility within myself, but reminding me of my own mortality and smallness in this world.

The fact that I am a MH'er who might choose (which I personally wouldn't, as said before, I'd find it too creepy) to stopover at the location is happenstance. Nothing in the least dis-respectful about it, if anything I'd probably feel, and act, more reverent in the location.


----------



## Robmac

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I just don't consider it dis-respectful to wander through the stones soaking up the obvious love and sentiment that people held for their loved ones and chose to share these sentiments through the inscriptions and sometimes ornate memorial.  Personally I find this usually results in a wonderfully fulfilling sense of peace and tranquility within myself, but reminding me of my own mortality and smallness in this world.
> 
> The fact that I am a MH'er who might choose (which I personally wouldn't, as said before, I'd find it too creepy) to stopover at the location is happenstance. Nothing in the least dis-respectful about it, if anything I'd probably feel, and act, more reverent in the location.



I'm not saying don't visit cemeteries Ron. But to my mind it is a place of grieving and remembrance. I can't think of anything which would wind up the locals more than somebody holidaying where they go to remember their loved ones.

I just don't think we do ourselves any favours by staying in such locations. I know for a fact that there is a lot of anger at our local cemetery because cars park there when they are shopping rather than visiting.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Robmac said:


> I'm not saying don't visit cemeteries Ron. But to my mind it is a place of grieving and remembrance. I can't think of anything which would wind up the locals more than somebody holidaying where they go to remember their loved ones.
> 
> I just don't think we do ourselves any favours by staying in such locations. I know for a fact that there is a lot of anger at our local cemetery because cars park there when they are shopping rather than visiting.



I guess I can sympathise with those that feel this way and I do respect everyone's feeling on the subject, but I tend to look upon it as showing respect by spending some time acknowledging the passing of my own loved ones and acknowledging other's similar sentiments.  Which is why I visit my mother's grave site even after 30 years.  Yes, I don't like to see the disregard shown by litter louts and such, but I have no objections to people enjoying the location for their own purposes, although I would assume that they possibly held similar sentiments to my own.  I'd welcome them to stay, within reason of course, but that would vary from person to person depending upon our own sense of decency and propriety.

In the case of the cemetery my mother is interred in, it would take several days to explore the entire area as it is huge.  I still occasionally get lost trying to find my way in and out and that is after 30 years of practice!  Many of my dearest friends have now departed but their families believed in cremation rather than internment and I feel that is a greater loss as I cannot show my remembrance of them by visiting.

I guess we all just have to accept that it's a very personal choice and agree to dis-agree on the fact we have differing opinions.


----------



## yorkieowl

I agree with Rob on this one.  We have on occasion visited cemeteries while out in the mh as I find them peaceful places to reflect,  and pay respects to the dead, we park outside the gates, but never stay more than a couple of hours at most, usually much less.  I would never dream of either getting water, or stopping overnight, but also if we see a funeral procession in front of us, no matter how much of a rush we are in we will not overtake, as I also think that is disrespectful. Old school perhaps?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Steve121 said:


> Just as disrespectful are the driving instructors who use the grounds of Luton crematorium for driving lessons.



That's a bit crass ... I have to agree with you there.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

spigot said:


> If the Grim Reaper's got you.......you can stay as long as you like!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

mistericeman said:


> We always try to leave a camp cleaner than we find it.... we even have a litter picker thingy on board.
> what we collect is deposited in the first layby bin we find.
> 
> seems like the least we can do in return for a free camping spot.



Ditto

But I do it simply because I'd hate the thought that anyone who saw me there thought I'd left it!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

n brown said:


> graveyards are usually very peaceful places to spend a night, apart from the wildlife which makes their homes there, finding these places a good place to avoid humans . i imagine they'd be a good place to have a thermal imaging camera



Perish the thought, that just gives me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

yorkieowl said:


> I agree with Rob on this one.  We have on occasion visited cemeteries while out in the mh as I find them peaceful places to reflect,  and pay respects to the dead, we park outside the gates, but never stay more than a couple of hours at most, usually much less.  I would never dream of either getting water, or stopping overnight, but also if we see a funeral procession in front of us, no matter how much of a rush we are in we will not overtake, as I also think that is disrespectful. Old school perhaps?



Ditto

I am maybe biased as one of my brothers-in-law is an undertaker and has been for nigh on 25 years, but I genuinely believe I held these beliefs before he found his vocation in life.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

I think that the main difference in opinion maybe stems from the fact that I tend to look upon my visits to grave sites as being a celebration of the lives that people have lived and the love they gained rather than the mourning of their passing. 

But it is always sad when a child has died, or several members of a family on the same date..


----------



## Ed on Toast

Just to clarify, if needed. My friend lives in the former cemetery keepers cottage (it bridges the fence line), was invited by the councils cemetery officer, to park his car inside the gates and was given a key (the gates are locked at 10 pm and opened at 7am, by the council)

I was parked outside, when the councils cemetery officer, invited me to park inside, while visiting. He though it would act as a deterant, at least during my occasional visits, to those who might wish to steal the lead from the chapel roof. 

I relocate outside at 7am, obviously. 

It seems a mutually beneficial arrangement, especially in these times of local council reduced budgets for security.


----------



## Robmac

Ed on Tour said:


> Just to clarify, if needed. My friend lives in the former cemetery keepers cottage (it bridges the fence line), was invited by the councils cemetery officer, to park his car inside the gates and was given a key (the gates are locked at 10 pm and opened at 7am, by the council)
> 
> I was parked outside, when the councils cemetery officer, invited me to park inside, while visiting. He though it would act as a deterant, at least during my occasional visits, to those who might wish to steal the lead from the chapel roof.
> 
> I relocate outside at 7am, obviously.
> 
> It seems a mutually beneficial arrangement, especially in these times of local council reduced budgets for security.



I have nothing against a private arrangement like that Ed.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Ed on Tour said:


> Just to clarify, if needed. My friend lives in the former cemetery keepers cottage (it bridges the fence line), was invited by the councils cemetery officer, to park his car inside the gates and was given a key (the gates are locked at 10 pm and opened at 7am, by the council)
> 
> I was parked outside, when the councils cemetery officer, invited me to park inside, while visiting. He though it would act as a deterant, at least during my occasional visits, to those who might wish to steal the lead from the chapel roof.
> 
> I relocate outside at 7am, obviously.
> 
> It seems a mutually beneficial arrangement, especially in these times of local council reduced budgets for security.



Sounds perfect ... one of my nephew's friend's family live in our local cemetary under a similar set up, but the gates are never closed.


----------



## yorkieowl

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I think that the main difference in opinion maybe stems from the fact that I tend to look upon my visits to grave sites as being a celebration of the lives that people have lived and the love they gained rather than the mourning of their passing.
> 
> But it is always sad when a child has died, or several members of a family on the same date..




My sister died age 45, 20 years ago and her hubby 11 years ago to the day. :sad:
Researching family history we knew my OH had 3 close relatives buried in a local cemetary, on checking further we found another 2 that had died  as youngsters (we didn't even know about them), and had been buried in mass graves with no headstones, very sad.


----------



## yorkieowl

Ed on Tour said:


> Just to clarify, if needed. My friend lives in the former cemetery keepers cottage (it bridges the fence line), was invited by the councils cemetery officer, to park his car inside the gates and was given a key (the gates are locked at 10 pm and opened at 7am, by the council)
> 
> I was parked outside, when the councils cemetery officer, invited me to park inside, while visiting. He though it would act as a deterant, at least during my occasional visits, to those who might wish to steal the lead from the chapel roof.
> 
> I relocate outside at 7am, obviously.
> 
> It seems a mutually beneficial arrangement, especially in these times of local council reduced budgets for security.



I too don't see a problem with this Ed, there is a cottage on site, so parking of vehicles overnight to be expected.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

yorkieowl said:


> My sister died age 45, 20 years ago and her hubby 11 years ago to the day. :sad:
> Researching family history we knew my OH had 3 close relatives buried in a local cemetary, on checking further we found another 2 that had died  as youngsters (we didn't even know about them), and had been buried in mass graves with no headstones, very sad.



Yes that is sad ... in our family twin boy and girl died a few days after birth ... first borns to one of my nephews and his wife, eventually they kept trying and had 3 boys before the girl they wanted came along.


----------



## yorkieowl

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Yes that is sad ... in our family twin boy and girl died a few days after birth ... first borns to one of my nephews and his wife, eventually they kept trying and had 3 boys before the girl they wanted came along.



Thats terrible to lose one child, but twins. My maternal nan lost her first born (a son)who was born sleeping but full term, she went on to have 2 daughters, but never got over the loss.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

yorkieowl said:


> Thats terrible to lose one child, but twins. My maternal nan lost her first born (a son)who was born sleeping but full term, she went on to have 2 daughters, but never got over the loss.



It was very hard on them for many years and still affects their celebrations as it was about this time of year too.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

***** said:


> Sorry for your losses, but  please lighten up Guys, please!



Good point.


----------



## n brown

ok 
having worked for a while as a gravedigger i feel quite at home in these places, but i was once walking through one, at dusk,with a friend who was very nervous and continually looking around. when i simultaneously flicked my lit cigarette past his eyes and lightly touched the back of his leg, the reaction was amazing ! he took off like a demented horse, screaming like a girl !


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

n brown said:


> ok
> having worked for a while as a gravedigger i feel quite at home in these places, but i was once walking through one, at dusk,with a friend who was very nervous and continually looking around. when i simultaneously flicked my lit cigarette past his eyes and lightly touched the back of his leg, the reaction was amazing ! he took off like a demented horse, screaming like a girl !



I'm not that bad, I don't mind walking past a graveyard or cemetery night or day, but I wouldn't enjoy walking through one at night ... silly really because I'm not superstitious but I prefer to avoid them at night.

In fact, you've just reminded me that another brother-in-law was a grave digger for quite a few years, he thought it was a brilliant job.


----------



## mistericeman

Grave yards are possibly one of THE most peaceful/interesting/impressive places I ever spend time in ....I can understand the issues some folks have though ...we parked up a discrete distance away from one when we were on our visit to the west coast of Scotland earlier in the year ....

We were free to pitch up right on the"Machair" BUT the weather had been so wet that it was badly carved up and we (Rightly or wrongly) thought that any local folks in the grave yard would have rather had us as distant company than see a important part of the local flora/fauna chewed  up ??? 

For what its worth I have a huge amount of time for wandering around old grave stones .....


----------



## mistericeman




----------



## n brown

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I'm not that bad, I don't mind walking past a graveyard or cemetery night or day, but I wouldn't enjoy walking through one at night ... silly really because I'm not superstitious but I prefer to avoid them at night.
> 
> In fact, you've just reminded me that another brother-in-law was a grave digger for quite a few years, he thought it was a brilliant job.


it's quite hard graft, as the deeper you dig, the higher the pile of spoil- which is why a gravedigger's shovel has such a long handle !


----------



## yorkieowl

***** said:


> Sorry for your losses, but  please lighten up Guys, please!



Ha, ok on a lighter note my best mate as a young teenager lost her cherry in a churchyard.


----------



## Robmac

yorkieowl said:


> Ha, ok on a lighter note my best mate as a young teenager lost her cherry in a churchyard.



Funniest thing we saw in a churchyard was when we arrived early for a rehearsal for my mates wedding and the vicar was taking a leak against a gravestone!


----------



## yorkieowl

Robmac said:


> Funniest thing we saw in a churchyard was when we arrived early for a rehearsal for my mates wedding and the vicar was taking a leak against a gravestone!



OMG unbelievable, and I hit the like button by mistake!


----------



## ScamperVan

Ok, I don't have a problem with cemeteries being used for activities in addition to resting places for the dead - no-one I know who's died would care, they'd welcome the company!! Give the dead the respect they deserve and treat the place with some reverence. 

But, the BIG BUT, is that, from the OP's post, the motorhome overnight parking at the cemetery which has had an impact on funerals  - and that is WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!


----------



## n brown

the graveyard i worked in was next to a school. one time we were running late and just managed to get the fake grass covers on the mound and dive into the bushes as the cortege came round the corner
as the vicar started intoning over the coffin i heard a loud stage whisper from behind me- '' oi mister ! are you planting anuvver one ?''
 i turned to see a fascinated group of giggling 6 year olds peering through the railings


----------



## Robmac

I'm not really THAT bothered as I know it will never happen at our local cemetery.

What I really can't understand is why anybody would want to risk upsetting locals that much. I can just see the newspaper headlines. I just don't see it doing our cause any good whatsoever.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

n brown said:


> it's quite hard graft, as the deeper you dig, the higher the pile of spoil- which is why a gravedigger's shovel has such a long handle !



and then if it's wet, he always said it was horrendous.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

mistericeman said:


>



Some nice pics there ... here's one my daughter found yesterday ...


----------



## Deleted member 64209

Robmac said:


> We had a large expensive motorhome filling up with water at our local cemetery, whilst visitors queued behind him to fill their watering cans.
> 
> Arrogant as you like!



You sure they weren't making a delivery? Could be the way some of us would like our last ride...


----------



## Robmac

bedonwheels said:


> You sure they weren't making a delivery? Could be the way some of us would like our last ride...



I would have been quite happy to see him delivered there!


----------



## mistericeman

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Some nice pics there ... here's one my daughter found yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 50029 View attachment 50030




Nice headstones ....we visited a small church in North Wales a couple of years back St Brothens (unusual in itself being a church rather a chapel in that particular area ) was a stopping place for people crossing the tidal estuary close by and allowing them to make a donation/dedication to safe passage across .
When i first visited there 40 years ago many of the graves had plain white ceramic flower arrangements under large glass domes on them all sadly now long gone .

St Brothen's Church, Llanfrothen - Wikipedia

Still a nice tranquil place to visit though ...


----------

